# I asked for Vinnie Jones but they gave me Gary Lineker...



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Gotta ask, why didn't you get another Bosch after 12 years of faithful service?
I've never had a Bosch tool I didn't like or didn't serve me well.


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

I had to laugh at the Jones vs Lineker comment


----------



## sawdustphill (Jan 13, 2011)

I have this same sander , used it for several years now very reliable
hooked up to my porter cable tool triggered shop vac and it is virtually dust free.
thanks for the review

Phillip from Ky.


----------

